# Support Hotline nicht erreichbar??



## Master-Raven (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich gestern eine der geheimen Fragen nicht wusste und noch 3maliger falscheingabe mein Konto gesperrt wurde.

Nur sollte und wollte ich mich telefonisch an den Kunden Support wenden. Leider kommt bei der Telefonnummer für Deutschland (0800 02469273) "Keine verbindung unter dieser Telefonnummer...." 

Was mache ich bitte falsch und was bedeutet ggf. wie unten angegeben die +8000 BIOWARE in Klammern oder ist die Nummer einfach falsch??

Auszug von der Hompage:
       	Ihr könnt uns über die folgenden gebührenfreien Telefonnummern erreichen:



*USA*: 1-855-GO-SWTOR (1-855-467-9867)
*UK, Deutschland, Frankreich*: +800 0246 9273 (+8000 BIOWARE)


----------



## mickythebeagle (12. Dezember 2011)

+8000 BIOWARE ??

Tippe mal auf Deinem Telefon die Buchstaben BIOWARE, dann siehste welche zahlen damit verbunden sind.


----------



## jan1974 (15. Dezember 2011)

HI,

hast Du eine Lösung gefunden habe das gleiche Problem ... der wollte gewisse Antworten nicht annehmen obwohl ich mir 100% sicher bin ..


----------



## Toroges (16. Dezember 2011)

ganz einfach die Nummer ist ... 

00800 .. oh man !


----------



## ccc (5. Februar 2012)

Bei mir kam das gleiche: Sicherheitsfrage ging trotz richtige Antwort nicht...
Supporthotline: Rufnummer zwar erreichbar, aber es hilft keiner weiter

Super, da ich auf nix zugreifen kann, buchen die auf ewig von meiner Karte ab wenn ich die nicht sperre oder wie? Hallo Verbraucherschutz


----------



## Scroll (6. Februar 2012)

ccc schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kam das gleiche: Sicherheitsfrage ging trotz richtige Antwort nicht...
> Supporthotline: Rufnummer zwar erreichbar, aber es hilft keiner weiter
> 
> Super, da ich auf nix zugreifen kann, buchen die auf ewig von meiner Karte ab wenn ich die nicht sperre oder wie? Hallo Verbraucherschutz



hast du nur diese computer ansagen? falls ja drucke am anfang die 5 im hauptmenu, dann sollte ein kundenbetreuer kommen


----------



## Mitrakara (20. März 2012)

Wichtig!!!  

Um die Support Hotline bei Star Wars Old Repuplik anrufen zu können darf bei euren Telefonanbietern (z.B Alice, Telekom u.s.w) keine Sperre für 0900er Nummern aktiviert sein. Ist eine sperre vorhanden dann beim Anbieter freischalten lassen, gegebenfalls auch die 0800 Nummer vom Anbieter prüfen lassen ob diese gesperrt ist und extern freigeschalten lassen! Am besten teilt ihr euerem Telefonanbieter  mit das ihr gerne die 0800 - 02469273* anrufen möchtet.*

Bei Support Hotline Star Wars Old Repuplik ist *nur* diese Nummer für Deutschland zu wählen: *0800 - 02469273 *
nach gewählter Nummer sollte dann eine Ansagestimme euch durch das Menü führen und euch mit einem Mitarbeiter 
verbinden.


----------



## MourDog (22. März 2012)

Du musst einfach dein Passwort zurücksetzen lassen, dann kannst du die Antworten neu eintippen!


----------



## 19daniel (5. November 2012)

ich muss ja mal sagen es ist ja schön das man anrufen kann aber es müsste ja auch mal einer ran gehen .


----------

